# Basic Native 1080p projector selection help!



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

My thrifted Optima HD70 just died and I am in need of a new projector! I am not looking for anything fancy, just 1080p and bright. Most of these are 3000 lumens and all are 1080p, much better than the old Optima’s 720p, 1000 lumens. 

I have narrowed it down to two projectors from three brands that are all approximately about the same price (within 50 dollars or so).

After reading about these, they kind of all seem the same, what is the difference? Is one really better than the other? Which one of these would you recommend? 

My only requirements is the ability to be used about 10-12 feet away on a wall (100 or so inches) so probably a manual zoom of some sort and keystoning. 

Thanks!! 

Here are my selections:

*Epson Home Cinema 1040

Epson Powerlite HC2030


Optoma HD142X 

Optoma HD27


BenQ TH670

BenQ HT1075*


I know Epson released new ones today, but I am looking for a good price


----------

